# New Life - Yet Another Inspirational Trailer



## calebfaith (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I've returned to composing after having a bit of a break and finally finishing Uni. I decided to finish this idea which I had hanging around the last few months. Any feedback is very much appreciated whether compositional or production wise. At the moment I've really working on trying to improve my production. 

Also I used CSS + CSSS for the strings, Audio Imperia Decimator Percussion (with a review coming soon) + HZ01 and other random EW libraries. 

Anyway here it is 



Thanks!


----------



## mac (Oct 10, 2017)

Great track! Went by in a flash which is always the sign of a good track to me. *If* I were to offer some constructive criticism, it would be that the percussion sounded a bit samey and at one level. If they were a bit more dynamic and modulating, they would have pushed the track up through the clouds IMO.


----------



## calebfaith (Oct 10, 2017)

mac said:


> Great track! Went by in a flash which is always the sign of a good track to me. *If* I were to offer some constructive criticism, it would be that the percussion sounded a bit samey and at one level. If they were a bit more dynamic and modulating, they would have pushed the track up through the clouds IMO.



Thanks! I did't think of that. I just did another pass over the percussion bringing it down when the Duduk comes in and then building it back up all the way to the end. The Soundcloud track should be updated


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice work. I really enjoyed the melodies/motifs and the first 45 seconds are especially lovely. I'd also agree that some more variation in the percussion would make things even better.


----------



## MarcelM (Oct 10, 2017)

great track... but i dont like the audio imperia percussion on this one. probably a matter of taste, but for me hz01 would do the job alone here. 

besides that, really really lovely!


----------



## calebfaith (Oct 10, 2017)

Thomas A Booker said:


> Nice work. I really enjoyed the melodies/motifs and the first 45 seconds are especially lovely. I'd also agree that some more variation in the percussion would make things even better.



Yeah that seems to be something I need to work on with my percussion tracks in general. Thanks!



Heroix said:


> great track... but i dont like the audio imperia percussion on this one. probably a matter of taste, but for me hz01 would do the job alone here.
> 
> besides that, really really lovely!



Thanks. I did try just HZ01 on this first but I needed something with a bit more bite so I used Decimator Drums


----------



## gregh (Oct 10, 2017)

Like everyone I think this is a real pro track with a great build in the first section - as others have noted the percussion, particularly the drums, gets a bit repetitive. Perhaps try doubling the drums with another sound and modulating the levels between them (and overall) based on phrasing - that's easy to do and should keep the repetitive drive going without leading to fatigue. Maybe a resonant frame drum?
I also found the vocals a little conventional - perils of sample libraries I guess but perhaps a little vocal harmony here and there on specific notes and phrase segments.
But a really professional job both soundwise and compositionally


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 11, 2017)

As I said on your first version (which turned out to be just the intro), the melody is absolutely beautiful. 
I have to agree with the rest that the percussion could've been more dynamic in terms of variation as well as, maybe more importantly, build. Overall very nice job. I subbed on your Soundcloud, hope to hear more of these gems.

Cheers, 
Nipduif


----------



## calebfaith (Oct 11, 2017)

gregh said:


> Like everyone I think this is a real pro track with a great build in the first section - as others have noted the percussion, particularly the drums, gets a bit repetitive. Perhaps try doubling the drums with another sound and modulating the levels between them (and overall) based on phrasing - that's easy to do and should keep the repetitive drive going without leading to fatigue. Maybe a resonant frame drum?
> I also found the vocals a little conventional - perils of sample libraries I guess but perhaps a little vocal harmony here and there on specific notes and phrase segments.
> But a really professional job both soundwise and compositionally



Thanks for the feedback! Yeah I really need to work on my percussion haha The vocals were all from a prerecorded phrase library so thats where the conventional sound comes from but I'd love to be able to afford to record some.



Nesciochamp said:


> As I said on your first version (which turned out to be just the intro), the melody is absolutely beautiful.
> I have to agree with the rest that the percussion could've been more dynamic in terms of variation as well as, maybe more importantly, build. Overall very nice job. I subbed on your Soundcloud, hope to hear more of these gems.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nipduif



Thankyou!


----------



## Illico (Oct 14, 2017)

Very beautiful introduction in the first minute. I agree for the nice melody and variation.


----------



## dannymc (Oct 16, 2017)

hey Caleb thanks for posting. i also agree with the others about the percussion. i do encounter the same issues with my tracks. i think the idea is to try at all costs to avoid making your percussion lines sound like loops just repeating over and over. i'm still trying to work that one out too. 

other than that the track is beautiful and very pro sounding. 

Danny


----------



## novaburst (Oct 16, 2017)

calebfaith said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've returned to composing after having a bit of a break and finally finishing Uni. I decided to finish this idea which I had hanging around the last few months. Any feedback is very much appreciated whether compositional or production wise. At the moment I've really working on trying to improve my production.
> 
> ...




Glad you went ahead and complete this compersition, I am hear some great quality and depth, also very inspiring, it hit the spot.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 16, 2017)

Illico said:


> Very beautiful introduction in the first minute. I agree for the nice melody and variation.



I would add it's a double edge sword, the piece in MHO is too short for variation, and I would have thought variation would have been called on if the piece was say 2:30 to 4:00mins long, it's just my thoughts and not knocking others on there opinion.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow I have the very strong urge to go out and buy some scented soap... or catch a 2-for-1 in the shampoo aisle... in the possible way


----------



## Nesciochamp (Oct 25, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Wow I have the very strong urge to go out and buy some scented soap... or catch a 2-for-1 in the shampoo aisle... in the possible way



Very constructive criticism...


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 25, 2017)

Nesciochamp said:


> Very constructive criticism...


It should have said "best possible way" if that brightens things for you


----------



## calebfaith (Oct 26, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> It should have said "best possible way" if that brightens things for you



I'm still not exactly sure what you mean haha


----------

